# First Blue! OP



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

Rubin in his second puppy stakes. Took red in his first, blue this time!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations are in order. Way to go Rubin.
I would love to hear more.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Blue goes very well with a great red dog. 

The future looks bright. Well done.

RBD


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks RBD! Now on to Derby. Running against 17 others this Weekend. I'm not expecting anything but I guess you never know! Thanks again guys, I'm just getting started and hope he has a great long career! Any advice from you all would be welcomed!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Any advice from you all would be welcomed!


The first place OP gets you all the points towards a championship you can transfer from Puppy and Derby. 

Don't let Rubin chase too many birds down (personal experience) because it will make the breaking process harder since there is no real corrections you can make at the trials. Once into "gun dog" he has to be steady through wing and shot.

If you train with a training collar Rubin will learn that he doesn't have one on during trials and get away with stuff.

Hang out with the pros and pick their brains as much as you can.

Good Luck and enjoy the ride! 

How old is Rubin?

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/12/a-first-time-pheasant-hunt.html

RBD


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

He's 1 year old. Thanks for the tips! Maybe you'll run into him at an event!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Is that Brian with the dog?


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes V John. Couldn't ask for a better trainer/handler.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

xraytiger said:


> Yes V John. Couldn't ask for a better trainer/handler.


Yep, good guy. Looks like the land down there they bought in New Mexico sure looks nice too! 

Your dog heading to Las Vegas?


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

That was from Vegas last weekend. Will be in California this weekend.


----------

